

uilang – a minimal, UI-focused programming language for web designers - mts_
http://uilang.com/

======
mts_
Benjamin De Cock (creator) wrote a post on Medium about the philosophy behind
uilang: [https://medium.com/@bdc/the-educational-side-of-
uilang-92d39...](https://medium.com/@bdc/the-educational-side-of-
uilang-92d39da94c13)

EDIT: This thread should probably merged into @benjamindc's own submission
here on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8256416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8256416)

------
instakill
I don't know about that almost natural-language DSL.

